# 5 weeks old and loving chicken necks



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

These are a couple of picture of my puppies first whole raw meal - they have been eating ground chicken, bone and organ for a week and half. Solid, happy and playful puppies.
View attachment 3286
View attachment 3287
View attachment 3288
View attachment 3289
View attachment 3290


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OH...SOOOOOOO cute!!!:happy: Im still in love with the 2 black ones!!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Ahh!!! Mail them to me!! I want the color headed white bi-black guy! So freaking cute. Are you raising them with no vaccines and do you require the new owners to do the same?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am raising them with no vaccines though in Washington they will have to have rabies. We try to stay under the radar so mine haven't had rabies but most puppy people go to dog parks and groomers where things like that are checked. At this point raw feeding and non vaccinating people will have top priority but I will place with people who will use a very, very modified vaccine schedule, basically one parvo and one distemper and if they have to the rabies. Most of my collie people feed a mix of raw with a good grain free kibble. I am going to hold out some more for these guys and see if I can place them all in raw feeding non vaccinating homes. I may be looking ot co-own one of the males.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> I am raising them with no vaccines though in Washington they will have to have rabies. We try to stay under the radar so mine haven't had rabies but most puppy people go to dog parks and groomers where things like that are checked. At this point raw feeding and non vaccinating people will have top priority but I will place with people who will use a very, very modified vaccine schedule, basically one parvo and one distemper and if they have to the rabies. Most of my collie people feed a mix of raw with a good grain free kibble. I am going to hold out some more for these guys and see if I can place them all in raw feeding non vaccinating homes. I may be looking ot co-own one of the males.


Ahhh.......I wish I was ready for the next till baby here!!!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Me too! I had to beg my boyfriend for six months to get Tessie.. so I think it's safe to say a third dog is out of the picture LOL. Maybe in fifteen years!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

bishopthesheltie said:


> Me too! I had to beg my boyfriend for six months to get Tessie.. so I think it's safe to say a third dog is out of the picture LOL. Maybe in fifteen years!


Well I have the "ok" (pretty much I said "hey babe, when I'm ready I'm getting another dog!") as Brody and Leo are pretty much Jesse's...but we can only have 3 dog's where we are at!:frown: :tongue:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Well I have the "ok" (pretty much I said "hey babe, when I'm ready I'm getting another dog!") as Brody and Leo are pretty much Jesse's...but we can only have 3 dog's where we are at!:frown: :tongue:


that's our problem, we can only have two...and i'm relieved after having five and six dogs for so many years...i think, at one point, we had ten.....

but i'll never be able to have a pup from liz.....i believe in vaccinations the first year....


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd LOVE to get a pup from her but I don't know how easy it is bringing a pup to a different country


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

The right family/person is most important, then I would love raw feeding though minimally grain free and no vaccs float my boat but I know other people have different beliefs. My last collie pup left and I had her given her distemper parvo and rabies (seperately) and had titered just before leaving because that is what the wonderful family who bought her wanted. They feed raw in the a.m. and kibble in the evening, train, and really love her. That's critically important to me. Everything else is manageable. I won't sell to uneducated people who vaccinated constantly and feed garbage, and are unwilling to learn. I keep pretty close tabs on my pups. One day these things won't be issues but for now they are and again the perfect home is top of my list. Til that is found they will stay with me even if that is a year or more.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

does that mean one day i could maybe might have a pup?  no pressure, no pressure...it won't be, hopefully, for years and years......because malia is going to live forever, you know.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

What cute little buggers they are. All eating there chicken necks.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Re,
Just tell me when and where? The white fascinates me, I want to keep one for my next sheltie. They love their food, my blue will sleep with it if he doesn't finish.
View attachment 3304


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> Re,
> Just tell me when and where? The white fascinates me, I want to keep one for my next sheltie. They love their food, my blue will sleep with it if he doesn't finish.
> View attachment 3304


i think your mother has the one i fell in love with...but we have two dogs....and by the time you're ready, maybe we'll be ready..since thank g'd we have a two dog limit


----------

